# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  البشير

## fanan

*



يشرف الرئيس السودانى عمر حسن البشير افتتاح بطوله الامم الافريقيه للمحليين ومباراة السودان والجابون


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*حباب اسد العرب
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اسد النتراسد العرب
                        	*

----------


## ودالعاص

*والماعاجبو اليبل راسو عشان نحلق ليهو صلعة
*

----------

